# is it safe to put baking soda in her diaper?



## mamasadie (May 13, 2005)

Dd (13 mo) has a nasty diaper rash. Is it okay for me to sprinkle baking soda in her (disposable) diaper?


----------



## earthenware (Oct 26, 2004)

I've never heard of doing this, what is the purpose? (Stop itching? Calm redness?) I'm not sure if it would be irritaing - baking soda can sort of burn my skin if i put it straight on a spot that's already irritated.

What's worked for me: air drying the bum as much as possible (no diaper as much as possible but if that's not practical I used a blow dryer set on low and held far away to dry my son's bum after changes), using fabric cloths and water (sometimes with lavender EO added) to clean rather than chemical disposable wipes, and using milk of magnesia to soothe and protect his skin. HTH!


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

I wouldn't.

-Angela


----------



## johub (Feb 19, 2005)

baking soda is alkaline. The natural ph of the skin is slightly acidic. So it really could disrupt the natural ph of the area. It could also cause chemical burns.
It is safe to use in direct contact with the skin a little. But I wouldnt put it directly in a diaper for extended contact.

Joline


----------



## CarrieK (Feb 22, 2005)

I would use regular cornstarch which is very soothing and keeps the area dry. Sometimes I put diaper rash cream on top of the cornstarch. I don't think it's good to put diaper rash cream on a wet bum because the cream will kind of lock in the moisture. It's also wise to expose the bum to air, as long as you can without any accidents


----------



## christiab (Jan 13, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CarrieK*
I would use regular cornstarch which is very soothing and keeps the area dry. Sometimes I put diaper rash cream on top of the cornstarch.









Cornstarch is OK if you're positive it's not a yeast rash. Starch feeds the yeast and makes it worse.

I used straight TTO on a cotton ball or Grapefruit Seed Extract (diluted in water). This was for a pimply red rash. I also used Boudreaux's Butt Paste on DS. It is mostly Zinc Oxide, but it has a decent consistency so you can clean it off easily. It does have petroleum, so don't know if that's a deal breaker for you. Good Luck


----------



## mamasadie (May 13, 2005)

Thank you.







I didn't use it, and now I'm glad. I never heard of the cornstarch, so thanks for the tip.









Where can I find GSE? I went to the local health/organic/co-op places, but they didn't carry it.

BTW, I am pretty sure it is an irritation rash caused by the diarrhea she's had over the last 24 hrs.


----------



## fromscatteredtribe (Mar 27, 2003)

I HAVE used baking soda in a cloth diaper out of desperation with yeast rash but it was TOO abrasive.

cornstarch is what baby powder is made of, and softer. i always figure food grade is a good thing too.


----------



## becca011906 (Mar 29, 2004)

I've hear of using regular house hold flour and burn it in a skillet then use it like powder cures rash in just a day or two...


----------



## OakBerry (May 24, 2005)

When ds had a rash, I would spray his diaper area clean with my old hospital delivery- peri bottle, using plain warm water, pat him dry with a soft cloth, and then alternate plain cornstarch and zinc oxide diaper ointment with every other diaper change.


----------

